# My locust set-up



## s2art81 (Oct 1, 2007)

what do ya think.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

How many locusts do you keep in it? 

4?

Seriously it will get very messy very quickly


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I used to breed locust in the labs and all their cages were about a foot square at the base and 18 to 21 inches high.
Sand was in bowls for easy removal of the eggs.
Also the base, for adults is best veltilated to alow waste etc to pass out and ease the cleaning.
If I was using your cage I'd pop it on it end an put sliding doors where the top is now.
( You could then fit a ventilated base and sand jars in easier )
Stephen.


----------



## s2art81 (Oct 1, 2007)

how do i fit a sliding door then??

never tried anything like that


----------



## s2art81 (Oct 1, 2007)

garysumpter said:


> How many locusts do you keep in it?
> 
> 4?
> 
> Seriously it will get very messy very quickly


none yet!! lol


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

s2art81 said:


> none yet!! lol


yes ther is i can see it :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

I can see them too.


----------



## s2art81 (Oct 1, 2007)

they were two small leftovers that my collards didnt eat. im just trying them in there see if they do ok before i buy a whole box and put em in there makes sense really!

well spotted though : victory:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Lol, ok.


----------

